# 3 Americans Mysteriously Found Dead at Sandals Resort in the Bahamas, Another Woman Hospitalized



## dancinstallion (May 7, 2022)

3 Americans Mysteriously Found Dead at Sandals Resort in the Bahamas, Another Woman Hospitalized


Bahamas Acting Prime Minister, Hon. Chester Cooper, said in a statement that the surviving woman was airlifted to the hospital from Sandals Emerald Bay in Exuma, where the victims were found

May 06, 2022 09:49 PM







Three Americans are dead and a fourth is hospitalized in the Bahamas on Friday due to unknown causes.
Two men and one woman were found dead at the popular Sandals Emerald Bay resort on Exuma Friday, PEOPLE confirms.

"It is with deep sadness that we can confirm the passing of three guests at Sandals Emerald Bay on May 6, 2022," a representative for Sandals tells PEOPLE.

Police at the George Town station were6 informed on Friday morning that three bodies were found in two separate villas at Emerald Bay.

"On their arrival at the scene they were directed to the first villa. On entering a bedroom, they found a caucasian male laying on the ground unresponsive. An examination of the body was conducted, there was no signs of trauma found. The local doctor later pronounced the victim dead," the RBPF said in a statement.

"The officers were then directed to the second villa, where they found a caucasian male slumped against the wall in a bathroom unresponsive. A caucasian female was also found in a bedroom on a bed. She too was unresponsive. Both individuals showed signs of convulsion," the release continued. "The officers examined the bodies and found no signs of trauma. The local doctor later pronounced both persons dead."

Authorities said they will now wait on autopsies to determine why these people died. "This matter remains under active investigation."

Also on Friday, Bahamas Acting Prime Minister, Hon. Chester Cooper, tweeted a statement confirming there was a fourth person, a woman, who is currently hospitalized.


His statement read, "I have been regretfully informed today of the death of three American visitors, two men and a woman, at a resort property on Exuma."

He added that "Another American woman has been airlifted to Princess Margaret Hospital [in Nassau]."
Cooper continued to say he had "been briefed by the commissioner of police and the resort's executive management on the matter," and that "Police are investigating and the cause of death is still unknown."

"However, I am advised that foul play is not suspected," his statement also read.

"The public will be kept abreast of information as soon as it becomes available. We offer our thoughts and prayers to the families affected."


Sandals, based out of Jamaica, operates several luxury all-inclusive resort destinations in Jamaica, the Bahamas, and other parts of the Caribbean including St. Lucia and Barbados.


----------



## Kitamita (May 7, 2022)

Sounds like drugs and they are not black so... " thoughts and prayers".


----------



## nysister (May 10, 2022)

They tried that new Molly.

The question is whether it was of their own volition or at gun point?

I wonder what happened to the 4th person?

Innnnnnnteresting...


----------



## awhyley (May 10, 2022)

Sadly, I'm hearing that it was carbon monoxide posioning 

Everyone is jittery over this one.



nysister said:


> They tried that new Molly.
> 
> The question is whether it was of their own volition or at gun point?
> 
> ...



Airlifted to Florida for treatment.


----------



## Peppermynt (May 10, 2022)

It was an older white set of couples, one couple celebrating their anniversary.









						American killed by Sandals 'air-con leak' was celebrating anniversary
					

A 65 year-old Florida man killed by a suspected air conditioning leak at a luxury Sandals resort was there to celebrate his wedding anniversary with his wife.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




I’m also hearing it’s possibly pesticide related.


----------



## nysister (May 20, 2022)

Wow. Would the room have to be tightly sealed for that to happen? 

Between that and the poisonous alcohol, this is putting me on guard with respect to all-inclusive resorts.


----------



## dancinstallion (May 20, 2022)

nysister said:


> Wow. Would the room have to be tightly sealed for that to happen?
> 
> Between that and the poisonous alcohol, this is putting me on guard with respect to all-inclusive resorts.



All inclusive resorts in Dominican Republic and now bahamas. I read about  so many people being sick in the DR, from the website I was poised, that I am scared to go there. It was only one resort that I found that no one reported getting sick from. Apparently the sea food and salad aren't fresh there and you can't drink the water of course, and tainted alcohol.  

I will just stick to going to Mexico and Jamaica.


----------



## nysister (May 20, 2022)

dancinstallion said:


> All inclusive resorts in Dominican Republic and now bahamas. I read about  so many people being sick in the DR, from the website I was poised, that I am scared to go there. It was only one resort that I found that no one reported getting sick from. Apparently the sea food and salad aren't fresh there and you can't drink the water of course, and tainted alcohol.
> 
> I will just stick to going to Mexico and Jamaica.


Oh my heavens. At the very least you shouldn't get food poisoning. Maybe I'll stick to cruising there or get a rental and decide where I'm going to eat on my own.


----------



## SoniT (May 20, 2022)

dancinstallion said:


> All inclusive resorts in Dominican Republic and now bahamas. I read about  so many people being sick in the DR, from the website I was poised, that I am scared to go there. It was only one resort that I found that no one reported getting sick from. Apparently the sea food and salad aren't fresh there and you can't drink the water of course, and tainted alcohol.
> 
> I will just stick to going to Mexico and Jamaica.


I didn't like some of the food in the Dominican Republic. I didn't eat from the salad bar or the deli cold cuts because the food didn't seem like it was the right temperature. At breakfast, I would just eat croissants or some other type of bread. I didn't have any issues with the alcohol. The resorts and beaches are beautiful but when I go on vacation, I also want to enjoy the food. I agree that Mexico and Jamaica have good food.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 25, 2022)

awhyley said:


> Sadly, I'm hearing that it was *carbon monoxide posioning*
> 
> Everyone is jittery over this one.
> 
> ...


When I heard it was older people in rooms near each other....I suspected this as well.


----------

